# Turkish LPG connections



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

I know from other forums that LPG is readily available in Turkey but does anybody know what connector is used? I have a Gaslow system on my motorhome which comes with two extra fittings - one for France and a couple of other countries, and one for the rest of Europe. Does either of these fit the Turkish pumps?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you've got the ability to connect with bayonet, clawgun and acme connections, I reckon you 'should' just about have it covered.

I would also be hoping that if there are any obscure type connectors not normally used in Europe then garages would carry spare adaptors for their customers (?)

There is of course the new euronozzle but I doubt they will be using them.

Two members, Don Madge and Docholiday have been touring in Turkey recently, hopefully they will see this post and comment.

Pete


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

They use the clawgun fitting, same as Italy, Greece, Montenegro etc. - I assume that's the same as France. Around 2.05 YTL per litre when I left (about 88p, so not that cheap).


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Turkey LPG*

Thanks for these replies - the clawgun sounds like the thing we used in Portugal so we should be OK.

Gilroy


----------

